# How to make DIY sponge filter?



## snail

A few years back I got a second hand fish tank that came stuffed full of bits and bobs. I am sorting through it to throw out things I won't use. There are several internal filters that don't work. Can I use an old sponge to make my own filter for a 10 gallon shrimp tank? Also would the plastic case for the sponge be useful for anything or should I chuck them? There are several air pumps and loads of bits of pipe and tube of all sizes so I think I have all I need for a simple sponge filter but I cant find clear instructions on how to put it together. Instructions or a link would be great!


----------



## JOMA

the most BASIC sponge filter is taking an aquarium safe sponge, cutting a hole halfway into in and stuffing the air hose into it. thats as basic as you can get


----------



## snail

JOMA said:


> the most BASIC sponge filter is taking an aquarium safe sponge, cutting a hole halfway into in and stuffing the air hose into it. thats as basic as you can get


I take it that with an uplift tube it has a better water flow?


----------



## JOMA

yeah, look it up, youtube has many many videos on making a sponge filter


----------



## snail

JOMA said:


> yeah, look it up, youtube has many many videos on making a sponge filter


Yes, I've watched some. Unfortunately I've got a problem with the sound on my computer so it makes them harder to follow. From written explanations I couldn't quite get how the bits fit together. I finally got pointed in the direction of of this link:How to make a DIY sponge filter [Forum - DIY] : American Livebearer Association
it has very clear pictures which helps.


----------

